# Coleman Powermate PM800 generator



## abreen (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello, I have acquired a Coleman Powermate PM800 generator that has been sitting for a while. I decided to clean it up so i disassembled the carb and intake and gave them a thorough cleaning. I also flushed the gas tank and lines and added a fuel filter as well as replaced the air filter. Once i did all of this it started right up (did not run before). The only problem with it now is that its not generating any power. I see a post where a screw is missing for a ground wire i'm guessing but i can not tell where it is suppose to go or if there is another problem. I was unable to find a wiring schematic online, any help someone could give would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advanced. 

BTW: i tried posting pictures but since im new it wont let me do it until ive made 5 posts. I will try my best to make that quota or i can send you them in a message. Thank you


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I used to have the PM500... the capacitor has dried out and need replaced..

and you will need to do a search "Here" for how to polarize after the replacement of the capacitor.

as I forgot how...


----------



## abreen (Jun 2, 2014)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I used to have the PM500... the capacitor has dried out and need replaced..
> 
> and you will need to do a search "Here" for how to polarize after the replacement of the capacitor.
> 
> as I forgot how...


The capacitor ehh? Where is that located on the machine and where do you think i could obtain a new one. Thanks for the fast response :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

abreen said:


> The capacitor ehh? Where is that located on the machine and where do you think i could obtain a new one. Thanks for the fast response :thumbsup:


 
it should be behind the panel where the AC plugs are... 

remove it but mark the polarity ... on the machine somewhere.

the value should be on its body.. internet is my best guess... 

or a TV repair shop.. if one is near you.. he will have to order it.


----------



## abreen (Jun 2, 2014)

chuck_thehammer said:


> it should be behind the panel where the AC plugs are...
> 
> remove it but mark the polarity ... on the machine somewhere.
> 
> ...


I found the capacitor and a replacement online. But is there something else i should check first before spending the 20$ on a new capacitor? Just dont want to be buying parts i dont necessarily need. Thanks a ton!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

dirty carburetor... and old capacitor.. is the most common problems.


----------



## abreen (Jun 2, 2014)

chuck_thehammer said:


> dirty carburetor... and old capacitor.. is the most common problems.


Alright ill order one and let you know how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

best of luck to you.

I had my Coleman for 22 years... and sold it last year.. still running strong.
looked almost new.. it stayed in a homemade dog house.. dry and clean.. behind the house.
I now have a Generac GP7000E... needed something with electric start. I am getting OLD. and pull starting in the cold was getting hard.


----------



## indinjon (Mar 5, 2021)

Before you buy the capacitor, check to see if it is damaged generally they will bulge out the top and split. If it isn't split or bulging then it is probably still good. These little generators tend to lose their charge after sitting got awhile. You can recharge them by taking a battery or a battery charger taking the cables put a 16 penny nail into each clamp then where the brushes make contact on mine it's on the end of the unit. There will be a positive brush and a negative brush. Start with the negative side first take the nail in the negative clamp and touch and hold it on the negative ring surface then take the positive cable/nail and touch it to the positive ring. You should see a small arc or flash just as soon as you touch the positive ring if so you have successfully reenergized the generator so that it should produce electricity now. Turn off your battery charger now start your generator and check to make sure it is indeed putting out power. I've even done it with my cordless dewalt drill battery. They say you can also plug a drill in and reverse the drill and turn the chuck by hand and it will reenergize them, but I've never had any luck that way myself. If it doesn't flash or arc when you touch the positive ring then you have bigger problems but if you see that flash it will work.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

indinjon said:


> Before you buy the capacitor, check to see if it is damaged generally they will bulge out the top and split. If it isn't split or bulging then it is probably still good. These little generators tend to lose their charge after sitting got awhile. You can recharge them by taking a battery or a battery charger taking the cables put a 16 penny nail into each clamp then where the brushes make contact on mine it's on the end of the unit. There will be a positive brush and a negative brush. Start with the negative side first take the nail in the negative clamp and touch and hold it on the negative ring surface then take the positive cable/nail and touch it to the positive ring. You should see a small arc or flash just as soon as you touch the positive ring if so you have successfully reenergized the generator so that it should produce electricity now. Turn off your battery charger now start your generator and check to make sure it is indeed putting out power. I've even done it with my cordless dewalt drill battery. They say you can also plug a drill in and reverse the drill and turn the chuck by hand and it will reenergize them, but I've never had any luck that way myself. If it doesn't flash or arc when you touch the positive ring then you have bigger problems but if you see that flash it will work.


Um, no.


----------



## Anthonycriscenti (Jul 23, 2021)

So what is the capacitor. I just gone one of these genes with the same issue. Is it the little black box by the windings or the little bolt looking thing behind the plugs that was wrapped in a sheath


----------



## Anthonycriscenti (Jul 23, 2021)

And if anyone can send a link on where to get the proper one that would be great


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Capacitors are not all equal, they have a microfarad rating on them next to the µF symbol. As for little black box by the windings, post a pic.


----------

